# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1932 Ford Tri-Coach articulated bus - photo

## Altair

1932 Ford Tri-Coach articulated bus.




Previously:

Articulated bus breaks in half - GIF
Lockheed XM800W articulated armored car - video
Articulating 4x4 dump truck - video
Articulated tractor for M65 atomic cannon - GIF

----------

clydeman (Nov 10, 2022)

----------


## Frank S

Here's the patent
https://patents.google.com/patent/US1964778A/
For those of you who are wondering I posted it on another forum, a guy asked how the steering was done so I posted that I thought it would have been the steering shaft being passed through the articulation pivot, so another guy found the patent,
More research brought up this
Tricoach Corp., Tri-coach history, bus bodies, Pacific-Tricoach, Richard B. Newell, Robert L. Newell, George W. Yost, Tricoach Company, Seattle, Washington - CoachBuilt.com
I like rabbit holes

----------

Toolmaker51 (Nov 20, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Rabbit holes?
That's a prairie dog town!!!
Look forward to diving in.
At first I thought 'wow, be hard to drive', but comparing wheel base to supposed position of driver seat, a lot lower, visibility couldn't be so hot. Narrow hood and space to fenders might help. Not much different than a conventional semi, except sitting over the axle, any bets some got motion sickness?

----------

